# fish ohio channel cat



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

i caught this on a baby bluegill it was 27.75 (please comment)


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice fish! You weigh it ?


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

no i didnt have a scale on me


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

thats a nice channel, hard to tell its weight, 7-8 lbs maybe??? Good job!

Salmonid


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

I'd say 7 pounds is a pretty good bet
nice fish


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Very nice channel cat - Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice channel cat! I bet that gave ya quite a fight


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

River? Pond? Lake? (I Can't tell from pic)


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice Fish for sure...........id guess it to be around 8 pounds...........Congrats !!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice fish.


----------

